
 How one site beat back botnets, spammers, and the “4chan party van” - jgrahamc
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/11/how-one-site-beat-back-botnets-spammers-and-the-4chan-party-van/
======
nikcub
The story has absolutely nothing to do with 4chan and doesn't even understand
what "4chan party van" means:

[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/4chan-party-
van](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/4chan-party-van)

~~~
iSnow
If anything it would be the internet hate machine
([http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/internet-hate-
machine](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/internet-hate-machine)), but I don't
see 4Chan mentioned. I doubt they'd participate in dDOSing a Tor provider, not
your personal army and all that.

~~~
tedks
TorGuard isn't a Tor provider. They're a VPN provider that specializes in
BitTorrent.

This is a common enough misconception that I'm surprised the Tor Project
hasn't enforced their trademark.

~~~
iSnow
Uh OK my bad, thanks for the clarification. Still, I'd doubt 4Chan would take
down a torrent-friendly VPN provider ;)

------
kirab
Before you have to read the whole article: even though the title suggests
otherwise, the attack is not related to 4chan, but rather a "rival VPN
service" as suspected by one TorGuard administrator. (TorGuard was the
attacked website, a VPN provider)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
They also don't know what the 4chan party van is, unless by "pizza and
plumbing" they meant "arrest by the FBI".

------
Millennium
Umm... errr... the 4chan Party Van is the FBI. Back in The Day, 4chan had
basically only one real rule -no child pornography- and the people running the
site were extremely conscientious about cooperating with law enforcement when
people broke that rule. I assume they still are: it's just there there are
more rules now, though most aren't the sort that will incur the wrath of the
FBI when you break them.

The harassment described in the article also occurs, of course, but that's not
the party van. It's more like what they'd call a raid.

------
choult
Interesting as it is, this article reads as one long-form advert for
CloudFlare.

~~~
mattmanser
jgrahamc works for CloudFlare

------
artificialidiot
So nothing they did actually worked before shelling out to cloudflare? Nice
advertisement but now I hate the author for misleading me that the article
contains anything instructive.

------
ryan-allen
If CloudFlare think they can stop 4chan from griefing them, they have another
thing coming, I think. Calling out 4chan like this is like drawing a picture
of Muhammad: just don't!

~~~
rb2e
The irony is, that 4chan itself uses cloudflare according to moot >
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6682625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6682625)

~~~
jafaku
When people say 4chan they usually mean "4chan users", so this is not very
ironic IMO.

------
elag
This is like when I was watching the Champions' League and got a hankering for
some tasty Gazprom.

